# Interview score



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

chris856 said:


> I scored a 97 in my interview and I'm number 1 in line, is that good?


Depends what the line is for.


1'st in line here= bad










1'st in line here=good


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

I don't know, I'm not a fan of mint chocolate chip.


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

In all seriousness though, I probably have this forum and the giant backlog of JATC interview threads on here to thank. 
Thanks guys.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

chris856 said:


> I scored a 97 in my interview and I'm number 1 in line, is that good?


Where at, 191?


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

No 46, last time I tried 191 they weren't taking applications, and I do know how slow 46 is right now so I am not expecting anything to happen right away.


----------

